# Weston WX-7 camera + Ilford Delta 3200 B&W film: will anything come out?!



## PilafDM (May 29, 2012)

Hi, folks!
Taking my first photography class this summer. Your patience, please!

I recently came into this camera: 
http://www.cameramanuals.org/pdf_files/weston_wx-7.pdf

... and this film:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000AE6AL/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I'd like to use them together.

However, the WX-7 doesn't seem to have very sophisticated controls over things: 

Aperture: 6.3, 8, 11, 16.
Shutter speed ring: 60 on one side and 125 on the other, with really imprecise control in-between...
So, I don't know how to best set it for high-speed film like the Delta 3200. Will I be wasting the roll of film no matter how I set it? 
Or, is there I chance I can: 
Set the limited settings on the WX-7 in such a way as to get _something_ out of it, even if something "weird," or
Limit my time of day/surroundings/subject material for best results?
 Thank you, all!

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2012)

You can shoot it at iso 800, see if you can borrow a light meter and away you go, it will not be a waste of film 
Ultimate Exposure Computer


----------



## PilafDM (May 29, 2012)

Good to know! 
Thank you!

Anyone have any idiot-proof dial-a-setting suggestions? (i.e. "Dude, just leave aperture ring at '8' and shutter speed ring at '125' and you should be safe?"


----------



## enzodm (May 29, 2012)

PilafDM said:


> Good to know!
> Thank you!
> 
> Anyone have any idiot-proof dial-a-setting suggestions? (i.e. "Dude, just leave aperture ring at '8' and shutter speed ring at '125' and you should be safe?"



play with sunny-16 rule and derivates. However, the camera is not really up to the film  .


----------



## PilafDM (May 29, 2012)

enzodm said:


> play with sunny-16 rule and derivates. However, the camera is not really up to the film  .



Oh, yeah, the mismatch is funny to me. I've no hopes of doing anything pro or garnering client work, so frankly I'm hoping for results that're just a little odd.
I used the Ultimate Exposure Computer and came up with the results posted below. Since I can only use between 1/60 and 1/125 exposure, it sounds like I'll onloy be working at night with this, huh?
Anyone confirm?


FILM SPEED (ISO/ASA NUMBER)ENVIRONMENT DESCRIPTIONAPERTURE: F-STOPISO 3200f/5.6f/8f/11f/166Brightly lit home interiors at night. Fairs, amusement parks.*1/60 sec*1/30 sec1/15 sec1/8 sec7Bottom of rainforest canopy. Brightly lighted nighttime streets. Indoor sports. Stage shows, circuses.*1/125 sec**1/60 sec*1/30 sec1/15 sec8Las Vegas or Times Square at night. Store windows. Campfires, bonfires, burning buildings. Ice shows, football, baseball etc. at night. Interiors with bright florescent lights.1/250 sec*1/125 sec**1/60 sec*1/30 sec9Landscapes, city skylines 10 minutes after sunset. Neon lights, spotlighted subjects.1/500 sec1/250 sec*1/125 sec**1/60 sec*10Landscapes and skylines immediately after sunset. Crescent moon (long lens).1/1000 sec1/500 sec1/250 sec*1/125 sec*


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2012)

Shoot it at iso800 2 stops lower but make sure you tell the lab, write on the film roll with a marker pen


----------



## PilafDM (May 29, 2012)

OK, that's another idea. The camera only has 6.3, 8, 11, 16 as available stops, though.

Using the Ultimate Exposure Calculator it looks like, if I shot at iso800, given the limited f-stop and shutter speeds of the camera... the advantage is just that I could shoot in slightly brighter conditions? (i.e., deep shade, dark overcast outdoors...?)

Is there anything wrong with just shooting it and developing it at the written speed?


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2012)

This is Delta 3200 pushed to iso6400 not great though


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2012)

PilafDM said:


> OK, that's another idea. The camera only has 6.3, 8, 11, 16 as available stops, though.
> 
> Using the Ultimate Exposure Calculator it looks like, if I shot at iso800, given the limited f-stop and shutter speeds of the camera... the advantage is just that I could shoot in slightly brighter conditions? (i.e., deep shade, dark overcast outdoors...?)
> 
> Is there anything wrong with just shooting it and developing it at the written speed?



No


----------



## PilafDM (May 29, 2012)

Great shots! I like the creepy look of it.
Maybe I should save it for a  bar crawl?


----------



## m6mann (Jun 2, 2012)

You can shoot the film at 3200 and use a Nuetral Density (ND) filter. That can cut your exposure without changing ISO of the film.


----------



## morganza (Jun 2, 2012)

PilafDM said:


> OK, that's another idea. The camera only has 6.3, 8, 11, 16 as available stops, though.
> 
> Using the Ultimate Exposure Calculator it looks like, if I shot at iso800, given the limited f-stop and shutter speeds of the camera... the advantage is just that I could shoot in slightly brighter conditions? (i.e., deep shade, dark overcast outdoors...?)
> 
> Is there anything wrong with just shooting it and developing it at the written speed?



I don't think so.


----------



## PilafDM (Jun 5, 2012)

m6mann said:


> You can shoot the film at 3200 and use a Nuetral Density (ND) filter. That can cut your exposure without changing ISO of the film.



Cool. Since my Weston WX-7 is kind of an oddball cheapie camera, what's the best way for me to know which filters--if any--will fit on the lens? Just take it to a camera sho pand try some on? (Or can you even do that?) 

Thanks for your patience with a beginner who never likes to do things the "normal way."


----------

